# Knicks vs Warriors Game Thread: 11/20/07



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@*
*Date: 11/20/07*
*Time: 7:30PM*
*TV: MSG*

*Knicks Projected Starting Lineup:*




































*Curry/Randolph/Q/Crawford/Collins*
*G-State*




































* Biedens/Harrington/Jackson/Ellis/Davis*​*Knicks:*


> Based on the blank stares and body language, it's been a long week for the Knicks. They came up empty on an important road trip. When the Knicks reconvene on Monday for practice, they'll have a couple of hours behind closed doors to recover and regroup. They host Golden State on Tuesday at Madison Square Garden, where the fans might very well be looking to vent. Isiah Thomas and Stephon Marbury are the potential targets.


*Warriors:*


> The Warriors needed to win nine of their final 10 games last season to sneak into the playoffs by the narrowest of margins. Suffice it to say they're looking for a smoother path this time around. A road map of the East Coast points the way. The Warriors went only 5-10 on the road against Eastern Conference teams last season. They made three Eastern swings of five games apiece and never flew home a winner.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Am I the only one who dreads each Knick game?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't follow the Knicks for the games themselves, follow them for what is said in the interviews _after_ the games. It makes them much more enjoyable.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Once Herb Williams takes over the games will get much more enjoyable.

Sorry Kunlun - at that point you'll have less fun.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Krstic All Star said:


> Once Herb Williams takes over the games will get much more enjoyable.
> 
> Sorry Kunlun - at that point you'll have less fun.


At least I might actually be able to watch the team play instead.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Here's hoping. Knicks down seven after one period. The Warriors are shooting .550 from the field...


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Isiah is freaking pissed!!!



i thought he was going to get a technical the way he called for that timeout

zach stood in the backcourt and didnt even bother running down the court


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Isiah damn well should be pissed, but not just at his players.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knocks down 11 and a three second violation on Randolph - which isn't so bad considering that Curry got away with a travel...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knicks within nine


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice drive by Marbury, finishes with the layup, Knicks back within nine. Biedrins travels - a chance to cut it to seven


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Randolph tries to force it, blocked by Jackson out of bounds... Lee's leftie hook off the side of the backboard.

Jackson travels, let's try scoring again.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Randolph looks lost on offense. Marbury had another nice drive, but a Croshere three put the lead back to 12.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Now 14... largest lead of the game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Offensive foul on Randolph, who's whining about not getting the ball and turning it over when he does. Six turnovers...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Too many one on one plays.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ And not nearly enough defense, as Croshere's wide-open LAYUP shows...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The 'play of the game' was a simple Stephen Jackson turnaround jumper?!? Puh-lease


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow, the Fire Isiah chants are _loud_


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knicks down 25 with a couple of minutes left and I just can't watch any more...


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

did i just hear mike breen say knicks now with 28 turnovers


damn


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ And it feels like more...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

What sums up the whole season so far and the game is when they had a 3 on 1 fast break and could not capitlize.

It was the most embrassing moment as a knick fan.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone have a video of the fans chanting "Fire Isiah?"


----------

